# Plymouth Police



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I've heard a lot of shit goes on in plymouth. Is it a good department to start out as a rookie?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I know for a fact that it is very difficult to get on because the town does not want to hire officers. They feel other things are important. Lately I heard rumors that some officers want out because of the BS, but hopefully someone from the department can offer more knowledge to you.


----------



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

this story did not happen to me but happened to person I know.
A Plymouth police officer got arrested one night for breach of the peace in Plymouth (remind you his own town who he works for). The reason why he got arrested was for breach of the peace, which is a simple misdemeanor. Remind you this is his own town and the police officer who arrested him was one of his own so hope that helps youa little on how they are.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

policebound24";p="58094 said:


> this story did not happen to me but happened to person I know.
> A Plymouth police officer got arrested one night for breach of the peace in Plymouth (remind you his own town who he works for). The reason why he got arrested was for breach of the peace, which is a simple misdemeanor. Remind you this is his own town and the police officer who arrested him was one of his own so hope that helps youa little on how they are.


I hope there is more to the story. I'm betting that there is...


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes there is!!!!


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

What the hell is "Breach of the Peace?" Is that like disturbing the peace? and let's hear what the rest of the story is? You are leaving us hangin'


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's the same officer.
A local bar in Plymouth (near the water front) called about a intoxicated patron. When Plymouth PD arrived the individual, later identified as a fellow officer was in the street. The individual was told to go home. Plymouth PD cleared. Not to long after they recieved a call for a disturbance at another bar. When they arrived, it was the same individual. He then started fighting with the officers and was then arrested. 

Thats pretty much the story that was in the papers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

that's fucked up. I;ve lived in Plymouth for 8 years and never heard of anything like that. I must be sheltered from the reality of the department. They got enough shit going on rather than fucking with their own teammates. They got cedarville, manomet, north , south, west, and east plymouth. It's to big to be a town. it's more like a city. That's fucked up. thanks for fillin me in.


----------



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

wryman I believe its the same man. And I believe all he did was yelp real loud after the cop said to be quit. Come on if that was me in my own town where I work the officer wouldn't arrest me he would just give me allot of shit and let me have it the next day. 
Would you arrest your own family for something stupid?


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe you should make your first arrest before you begin pontificating upon the actions and justifications of other officers in other jurisdictions. The ability to read between the lines is essential in this profession.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Just a quick reminder before any real bashing starts here -- don't bash.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

policebound24";p="58148 said:


> Would you arrest your own family for something stupid?


It depends on how stupid they were.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

was that at CAbbyshack?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

tigerwoody";p="58310 said:


> was that at CAbbyshack?


No. I believe it started at the BBC and ended at Sean O'Toole's


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I think police officers get enough crap from the folks they serve. To take it on the chin like that from one of your own? I think not. Cops, of all people, know better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, first off, what happened between that off duty officer and the on duty officers is frankly just between them. I was not there, and I won't second guess an officer on an arrest I wasn't even present for. 

But that wasn't your question. You wanted to know what Plymouth was like for a rookie. What exactly are you looking for in a department? You want to be busy? Eased into it? Are you looking for what sort of FTO program they have? Give me more specific questions and I'll see if I can get you more specific answers. 8)


----------

